# Verizon Galaxy S3 Software brick and Hardware failure



## Binary Flood (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I tried flashing the stock VRLG7 rooted rom under ODIN 3.0.7 with all drivers properly installed. But after booting up the first time all the hardware started to fail. First the microphone and audio will not work at (speakers have no output at all and mics give a constant noise), trying to use anytime of rooting tool will hang at the pushing su files screen forever until unplugged, and trying to flash anything in ODIN or Heimdall will hang weather it be stock or custom. I'm stuck with a stock phone with no audio. Is there a remedy to this short of taking it to Verizon because it shows in download mode that I have two custom binaries. QuoteMultiQuoteEdit


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude...do you have a backup?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

I Dont know why you used Odin to flash a ROM even stock. I only use Odin if I get in a bind. Which never has happened. Its a great tool though. Anyway there are many things to try. First I would go into recovery and wipe data and see if that resolves anything. Then if not my prior post assuming your boot loader is unlocked..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^I second this.

I've had the S3 since about 3 weeks after launch. I've never seen Odin and I don't plan to. I've flashed every ROM on here and XDA -- some days I've flashed multiple ROMs back to back. NEVER had an issue like yours or the million others I've seen. I dirty flash nightlies for 2 months without wiping.

Why do you make things hard on yourself? Why wouldn't you just flash the stock root? I just don't get it. You can flash a ROM anywhere but you have to be on a PC to use Odin. Why do people do this unless they need to recover? If you would have just flashed it, you probably wouldn't be where you are now. I know hindsight is a bitch, but maybe this will prevent a future brick for someone reading it. Here is something I've learned from being in sales for 12-13 years:

K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple, Stupid)

Meaning, why go out of the way to use a program that is unnecessary in this situation and not use the easy way? I don't know.....I could go on and on, moral of the story though: do what others in the thread are doing. Don't over complicate it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple, Stupid)


Heh, I thought only software development used that phrase. Guess it's more widespread than I thought.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Heh, I thought only software development used that phrase. Guess it's more widespread than I thought.


Man, I thought only the sales world used it! Lol. Do you guys use A.B.C. as well? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Man, I thought only the sales world used it! Lol. Do you guys use A.B.C. as well?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nah, I never heard that one used. Maybe in relation to closing bug related issues, but never heard anyone use it there either lol.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Always be closing. To the op. Wipe data and cache and reboot. Then of that doesn't work I would grab up a ROM and put it on my SD and then try to flash that through cwr of you can. Of that doesn't work, get to Odin a stock ROM son.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

juicy said:


> Always be closing. To the op. Wipe data and cache and reboot. Then of that doesn't work I would grab up a ROM and put it on my SD and then try to flash that through cwr of you can. Of that doesn't work, get to Odin a stock ROM son.


Boom.

Yeah, OP, what you doing man? You had crackling noises, so decide rerooting would fix it? Lol. Man. I think you're in over your head, brotha. Recovery should have been your first bet, instead of this overly-dramatic thread title.

P.S. that's why stopped by -- the title. I made a bet with myself that it wasn't even a brick. Guess who's getting some action tonight?

My hand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Binary Flood (Nov 10, 2012)

USB on The S3 Fails
-Weird glitch left phone unrooted with locked boot loader and stock recovery
-ODIN cannot flash at all just hangs at the first bin file and I've tried over 3 different computers with drives and multiple files
any type of rooting tool hangs at the copying su files.
-so I'm stuck at stock with no recovery and ODIN and rooting not possible


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried to locate a pit file to re-partition the internal memory?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Have you tried to locate a pit file to re-partition the internal memory?


PIT files are on Invisblek's goo.im account.

However I don't believe that's his issue. Pretty sure its because he's trying to flash ROMs via ODIN. Why doncha get the stock ODIN files (non-root) and flash those back?

If ODIN isn't recognizing your phone you need to start checking USB drivers, cabling, USB ports, that type of stuff. I would highly doubt it would be any sort of real hardware failure though.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude...If you've got root. Plug to computer and flash recovery that way. If not use goo manager from market. I know people see that Odin is in app form for phones to avoid computer. But its not made for custom ROM. Though it should work if correctly executed. Anyway try this. When you get to recovery flash new custom ROM or leak jb two by beans the second one. It uses aroma. Its hard to err on this as its made mainly for noob etc. Not saying you are but please use caution when flashing. My rule I've used and so far I haven't gotten in any trouble is..Make backup..
1. Wipe data 3 times. Overkill? Yes but good practice insuring I wiped.
2. Wipe cache..same amount of times. Plus I am sick about liking to play in recovery.
3. Wipe dalvick. Yes same amount. I'm sick remember?Edit..Forgot. Wipe System. Good practice in case your coming from another base ROM ..
4. Find ROM and flash.
5. If any other file needs flashing it flashes next.
6. If its a stock built base I will wipe dalvick/cache once more. 
7. Go play..
Now.. I've done this with several flagships past several years at times so many times a day its sick. But its what I enjoy. Yea one day I will burn up my partitions but I'm OK as I keep way too many devices . lol 
Please make no mistake when following your specific ROM devs direction. I'm just posting the general case scenario.. Lol
Peace friend. And as always. Happy flashing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

